# Bala Sharks with Clown KNife?



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 120 Gallon tank which currently houses a Clown KNife, Oscar and Pleco. I want to add some new fish to the tank and was wondering if a Bala Shark would go well with the current inhabitants? Or is my tank currently under or overstocked or just right? Need help Please.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

All 3 of those fish will get ridiculously huge, no matter what size tank you have them in. I've seen clown knifes and pleco's get almost 18 inches long, and oscars can get up to 12. Depending on how large the knife and oscar are, they will eat the bala sharks. My response is not exactly clear, but the best thing I can say is this; The bala sharks would be fine in a 120 gallon, and I would suggest 4 or 5. I am not a fan of the other fish, so I'm not sure what to do with them...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's an extract from Wikipedia.



> Bala sharks are popular aquarium fish.[3] These fish are generally peaceful and good companions to many other types of tropical fish.[3] The nickname "shark" is used because of their torpedo shaped bodies and long fins. They are not actual sharks. Bala sharks are widely available in most pet stores, but these fish may grow to a size too large for the home aquarium.[3]
> 
> They are a hardy fish that will tolerate temperature changes, pH changes, and other factors to which other fish may be sensitive. The water pH should be 6.0–8.0. The preferable water hardness for this species is soft to medium (5.0–12.0 dGH). Water temperature should be kept between 22–28°C (72–82°F).[2] The Bala shark prefers be kept in groups of two or more specimens (although they can survive alone).[2] These fish require a covered aquarium as they are skilled jumpers.[3]
> 
> ...


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks to all the responses. I am thinking now I maybe will choose another type of fish lol. My clown is already about 15-16 inches long and my pleco is about 10-12. Oscar is the smallest at about 8-10 inches. What other fishes would go with them or should I get more of the oscars instead?. I kinda want a variety though.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Clown knives get much bigger than 18" - I'd expect to see it hit 2-3' within a few years, and require a much MUCH bigger tank than a 120g.
I wouldn't trust a clown knife with smaller fishes, and would also try to avoid putting it with truly aggressive cichlids (ie guapotes). 

Large silver dollars (too tall to swallow hopefully) or severums come to mind - assuming your tank and maint routine can handle the increased bioload (ie weekly or even twice weekly water changes as your fishes grow).

I've had good luck keeping adult severums with a large (14"+) oscar - as long as I kept everybody well fed there wasn't aggression/chasing, but this was also in a 6' long tank so there was room for multiple territories...


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I almost forgot, some annecdotal comments on clown knife sizes, growth rates (love the first comment - major growth in 2 months!) and tank sizes:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile5.html


----------



## Greeneyez0623 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Red. I will take that in mind about the other fish i can have. I do plan on getting abigger tank witin a year or so. thanks again.


----------

